# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  رفتن ب ریاضی از تجربی

## rez657

سلام  دوستان  من عاشق رشته های ریاضی ام اما موقع انتخاب رشتم ام توی شهر ما نبود ب ناچار رفتم تجربی البته فقط از پزشکی خوشم میاد از بقیه حالم بهم می خوره  :Yahoo (3):  اما فک میکنم پزشکی سخته البته سخت نیس شرایط من بده سنم 25 افسره ام تنها م کنج اتاق دوست موست هم تعطیل نیاز عاطفی بد مخمو .... :Yahoo (56): 
من  تو تخمین رتبه ریاضی فیزیک  درصد زدم البته ریاضی فیزیکو صفر گذاشتم رتبه خوبی مید ده  بهم نسبت ب تجربی  به نظرتون  می تونم موفق شم تو رشته ریاضی  چون از از اکثر رشته هاش خوشم میاد  بازار کاشو نمی دونم ولی  لطفا راهنمای کنین مثلا با دل بستن ب عمومیا میشه عمران معمای روزانه قبول شم آیا  ؟؟؟؟ 
البته شغل خودم ارشیتیکت  هست یعنی خیلی جاها کارا معماری میکنم  نرم افزار های مایا . تری دی مکس . رویت رو بلدم پسر دایم معماری می خوند میومد پیش من یاد میگرفت  نر افزارا  
بنظرم ادم باید بتونه از رشته تحصیلی ش پول در بیاره  برا همین خوب ک فکر میکنم  دو دل میشم تجربی رو ول کنم   لطفعا راهمنای کنین   کار طراحی و اختراع هم دوست دارم

----------


## artim

> سلام  دوستان  من عاشق رشته های ریاضی ام اما موقع انتخاب رشتم ام توی شهر ما نبود ب ناچار رفتم تجربی البته فقط از پزشکی خوشم میاد از بقیه حالم بهم می خوره  اما فک میکنم پزشکی سخته البته سخت نیس شرایط من بده سنم 25 افسره ام تنها م کنج اتاق دوست موست هم تعطیل نیاز عاطفی بد مخمو ....
> من  تو تخمین رتبه ریاضی فیزیک  درصد زدم البته ریاضی فیزیکو صفر گذاشتم رتبه خوبی مید ده  بهم نسبت ب تجربی  به نظرتون  می تونم موفق شم تو رشته ریاضی  چون از از اکثر رشته هاش خوشم میاد  بازار کاشو نمی دونم ولی  لطفا راهنمای کنین مثلا با دل بستن ب عمومیا میشه عمران معمای روزانه قبول شم آیا  ؟؟؟؟ 
> 
> 46


نه نمیشه فقط عمومی زد و روزانه قبول شد
طبق علاقه ات برو جلو به ریاضی علاقه داری اونو انتخاب کن وگرنه تاوان بی علاقه بودنت رو شاید بخوری

----------


## HellishBoy

> سلام  دوستان  من عاشق رشته های ریاضی ام اما موقع انتخاب رشتم ام توی شهر ما نبود ب ناچار رفتم تجربی البته فقط از پزشکی خوشم میاد از بقیه حالم بهم می خوره  اما فک میکنم پزشکی سخته البته سخت نیس شرایط من بده سنم 25 افسره ام تنها م کنج اتاق دوست موست هم تعطیل نیاز عاطفی بد مخمو ....
> من  تو تخمین رتبه ریاضی فیزیک  درصد زدم البته ریاضی فیزیکو صفر گذاشتم رتبه خوبی مید ده  بهم نسبت ب تجربی  به نظرتون  می تونم موفق شم تو رشته ریاضی  چون از از اکثر رشته هاش خوشم میاد  بازار کاشو نمی دونم ولی  لطفا راهنمای کنین مثلا با دل بستن ب عمومیا میشه عمران معمای روزانه قبول شم آیا  ؟؟؟؟ 
> 
> 46



سلام خوشحالم میبینم انقدر ذوق دارید برای درس خوندن ً!!!!

چرا نمیشه ؟!!! شما اگه عمومی ها رو خیلی عالی بخونید و بالای 50 60 باشه میانگینتون !!! و فیزیک و شیمی هم همون دروس تجربی رو در حد 100% مطالبو عالی بخونید !!! و بتونید حدود 30 تا 40 بزنید ریاضی هم بخونید و 15 20 درصد بزنید یه رتبه عالی میتونید داشته باشید به نظر من !!! ولی خب اگه فارغ التحصیل هستید واه این درصدا تا روز کنکور باید سبو رو زتونو یکی کنید و مطمئن باشید که موفق خواهید شد !!! ( البته درصد ها با توجه به شرایط هر سال کنکور متفاوت هست و بطور کلی نمیتوان گفت !! )

----------


## rez657

> نه نمیشه فقط عمومی زد و روزانه قبول شد
> طبق علاقه ات برو جلو به ریاضی علاقه داری اونو انتخاب کن وگرنه تاوان بی علاقه بودنت رو شاید بخوری


ممنون کمی ترس دارم من مخم کار میکنه مثلا معدلم سال اول دبیرستان 19.75 بود اما بعد ک رفتم تجربی از درساش خوشم نمی یود  الان معدل دیپلمم 13.68 هست   من می تونم بخونم ریاضیاشو یاد بگیرم   اما کمی ترس دارم  چون سرعت محاسباتم کمه    یعنی  چه درصدای برا عمران میخاد مثلا  میشه حدودی بگین   بعد باتوجعه ب معدلم و 35 درصد سوابق  میشه یعنی  


76

----------


## artim

> ممنون کمی ترس دارم من مخم کار میکنه مثلا معدلم سال اول دبیرستان 19.75 بود اما بعد ک رفتم تجربی از درساش خوشم نمی یود  الان معدل دیپلمم 13.68 هست   من می تونم بخونم ریاضیاشو یاد بگیرم   اما کمی ترس دارم  چون سرعت محاسباتم کمه    یعنی  چه درصدای برا عمران میخاد مثلا  میشه حدودی بگین   بعد باتوجعه ب معدلم و 35 درصد سوابق  میشه یعنی  
> 
> 
> 76


شما حدود 30-40 درصد ریاضی و فیزیک بزنی و شیمی و عمومیاتم خوب و متوسط رو به بالا بزنی به رشته مورد علاقه ات میرسی البته بگم عمران شهرستان ها

----------


## rez657

78
ممنون  فقط باشه رشته مورد علاقه مهم نی کجا  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## artim

> 78
> ممنون  فقط باشه رشته مورد علاقه مهم نی کجا


فقط طبق علاقه برو
موفق باشی

----------


## moho

دوست گلم آقا رضا عمومی های رشته ی تجربی کاملا با رشته ی ریاضی مطابقت داره .... در مورد درس شیمی هم همین طوره ... در مورد فیزیک هم فقط در 10 - 15% مطالب تفاوت داریم .... بعضی سوالات درس ریاضیشون رو هم با اطلاعات رشته ی تجربی می تونید بزنید ، سایر سوالات رو هم خود دانش آموزان ریاضی هم اکثرا نمی تونن جواب بدن !!!! :Yahoo (21):  .... دیگه چی می خواید داداش گلم؟؟؟؟ فقط می مونه تلاش و پشت کار خودتون ... امیدوارم موفق و موید باشید جناب مهندس ....

----------


## rez657

بازه زمانی عمران چند ساله ؟؟ 4 ساله هست ایا
15

----------


## :Iman1997

> سلام  دوستان  من عاشق رشته های ریاضی ام اما موقع انتخاب رشتم ام توی شهر ما نبود ب ناچار رفتم تجربی البته فقط از پزشکی خوشم میاد از بقیه حالم بهم می خوره  اما فک میکنم پزشکی سخته البته سخت نیس شرایط من بده سنم 25 افسره ام تنها م کنج اتاق دوست موست هم تعطیل نیاز عاطفی بد مخمو ....
> من  تو تخمین رتبه ریاضی فیزیک  درصد زدم البته ریاضی فیزیکو صفر گذاشتم رتبه خوبی مید ده  بهم نسبت ب تجربی  به نظرتون  می تونم موفق شم تو رشته ریاضی  چون از از اکثر رشته هاش خوشم میاد  بازار کاشو نمی دونم ولی  لطفا راهنمای کنین مثلا با دل بستن ب عمومیا میشه عمران معمای روزانه قبول شم آیا  ؟؟؟؟ 
> البته شغل خودم ارشیتیکت  هست یعنی خیلی جاها کارا معماری میکنم  نرم افزار های مایا . تری دی مکس . رویت رو بلدم پسر دایم معماری می خوند میومد پیش من یاد میگرفت  نر افزارا  
> بنظرم ادم باید بتونه از رشته تحصیلی ش پول در بیاره  برا همین خوب ک فکر میکنم  دو دل میشم تجربی رو ول کنم   لطفعا راهمنای کنین   کار طراحی و اختراع هم دوست دارم


با توجه به توضیحاتی که دادی با اینکه خودم از ریاضی کنکور تجربی دادم ولی بهت پیشنهاد می کنم همون ریاضی رو ادامه بدی چون به همین راحتی ها نیست قبول شدن در پزشکی . امیدوارم موفق باشید ...

----------

